# Vintage Virginia Wine Festival Herf - June 1st at 12PM



## Coastie100 (Feb 17, 2008)

Fellow cigar enthusiasts,

The Northern Virginia Cigar group that I organize is hosting a herf at the Vintage Virginia Wine Festival on June 1st. If you live or will be in the Washington, DC area on June 1st, you should try and join us for an amazing day of Virginia wine, smokes, live music and great company! I wanted to get the word out to a larger distro and I can think of no better way than using Cigar-Review.com!

*Bonus: I also just received several boxes of free cigars from Altadis USA specifically to hand out at the event!*

The Vintage Virginia Wine Festival is being held at Bull Run Park in Manassas and is a huge Virginia wine tasting event and it is cigar friendly. Vintage Virginia is one of the state's oldest and longest-running wine festivals, promoted by the Virginias Wineries Association. The event is held in the Northern Virginia area, at Bull Run Regional Park Special Events Center, and features over 50 of the most prominent Virginia wineries, pour over 350 of their finest selections. Vintage Virginia also features some of the finest entertainment you'll find at a wine festival, with music from some of the nation's most talented performers, educational workshops, and even children's activities. A great outing for the entire family!

To RSVP or to get more information on this herf check out:
http://cigar.meetup.com/50/calendar/7902818/

The herf is free but advance tickets for the wine festival are $25/pp or $30/pp at the gate.
Here is a link to the festival site where you can buy tickets:
http://atwproductions.com/index.php?pr=vvhome

A meeting place for the herf will be determined soon.

Any questions feel free to call me at (703) 623-5129

Wade
Vice President of the Capital Cigar Society (Private Club) and 
Organizer of the Northern Virginia Cigar Enthusiasts Group - 120 strong


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Paging Iceman, paging Iceman.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Had a very good VA. wine about a week ago, it was a 2004 Rockbridge,
Tusconora Red, paired it with a Cuesta Rey SG #60


----------



## Coastie100 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Davidoff Dinner w/Virginia Wines*

I attended an Old Virginia Tobacco Company dinner sponsored by Davidoff last week and we had some great Virginia wines. The red wine was a Kluge and it was very good. It had been years since I had tried a Virginia wine but I will surely buy some more soon. Oh and we had a great time at the dinner. 4 course meal, choice of wines and 4 Davidoff Cigars - all for $50!


----------

